# Setting wireless router for du connection



## varunmsit

Hi
I am setting D-LINK DSL-2730_U1 wireless N 150 (ADSL2+) router at my home in Dubai.
I have a DU wired connection at home in which they provided me 6742-A1-UK-ADU model and I am trying to replace with above D-link wireless router for wireless connectivity.
However, D-LINK modem during the installation process, asked me for “Username and password” provided by ISP for which I called ISP and they said we don’t have any credentials setup, which was weird.
So I read one forum and found that DU internet provides Router IP as 192.168.1.1 and 
Username – Admin
Password- Conf

I logged into the du router on http:192.168.1.1 and credentials worked.
So I switched to D-LINK wireless and provided the same credentials however with that, D-LINK prompted that “confirm username and password “ with your ISP”
(I used PPPoe Option during installation process
)
I have attached the screenshot of Installation process
Any suggestions.


----------



## twowheelsgood

The wireless router is nothing to do with the du connection. You appear to think that the username and password is the same for each router - they are different. When you access the console its the router console - again, nothing to do with the du box.

You seem to be getting confused with setting up a router with using the du connection. The router should be plug in and play and all you need to do is to read the manual on how to set up the wireless security for the wireless router you are actually using.

You don't need to speak to du at all, and RTFM for the new router.


----------



## varunmsit

twowheelsgood said:


> The wireless router is nothing to do with the du connection. You appear to think that the username and password is the same for each router - they are different. When you access the console its the router console - again, nothing to do with the du box.
> 
> You seem to be getting confused with setting up a router with using the du connection. The router should be plug in and play and all you need to do is to read the manual on how to set up the wireless security for the wireless router you are actually using.
> 
> You don't need to speak to du at all, and RTFM for the new router.



Hi,

Thanks for the reply. I understand what you are trying to explain. However, i am using installation CD which is just plug and play and asking for these username and password which i am not able to bypass.(attached the screenshot)

So before reaching option to set wireless security, they are asking me to enter the credentails provided by ISP. Even if i keep it blank, it won't let me go further. If i try "user-admin pswd-admin" or "admin pswd-Conf". It won't let me pass.

I tried logging to the D-LINK router at http:192.168.1.1 And tried to set the wireless router. That way also, i am not able to bypass the credentials.

I am unable to upload the router guide,however i copied the below statement from it. However, i attached the screenshot.
##############
" WHY CAN I NOT GET AN INTERNET CONNECTION?
For ADSL users please contact your ISP to make sure the service has been enabled/connected
by your ISP and that your ISP username and password is correct.
#######################


----------



## Kayote

Had spend a week trying to setup a DLink router for a colleague, who had Du.

It seems you have to buy 'Du' specific wireless routers; most of the major dealers (Emax, SDG, ..) sales persons, who are aware of the market condition, do ask on what broadband you have and give you the option for the supporting models. 

And, I am not sure of the why's and wherefore's, but the new device was plug&play. 

Never faced this situation on my Etisalat connection, neither with the previous Linksys nor the current Asus.


----------



## Kurdish

Try connecting directly to the wall with your laptop. If you have an internet connection, then connect the cable to your router. Hold the tiny reset button in on your router for ~8 seconds and it should reset to factory defaults. Then you should have a wifi connection available that gives you internet, but is not secure (no password to connect to wifi). To log in to your router to set up the security, you have to RTFM or google your default username / password for that model of dlink router.


----------



## varunmsit

Kurdish said:


> Try connecting directly to the wall with your laptop. If you have an internet connection, then connect the cable to your router. Hold the tiny reset button in on your router for ~8 seconds and it should reset to factory defaults. Then you should have a wifi connection available that gives you internet, but is not secure (no password to connect to wifi). To log in to your router to set up the security, you have to RTFM or google your default username / password for that model of dlink router.


Thanks for the replies.
I tried connecting directly my laptop with the wall socket dirctly. It doesn't get internet connection. (i have setting for "obtain an IP address automatically)


Just to confirm what you want me to do
1) I will connect wire from the wall to D-LINK DSL port and from D-LINK ethernet port, cable will connect to laptop ethernet. D-LINK is powered on with Power adapter.
2) Now if hold reset button, it will take it to factory defaults and i will be able to connect to internet.

So with the factory defaults, won't it ask me for the credentials it's asking me to connect to internet ?

The credentials to login to D-LINK are username -admin and password -admin

Thanks


----------



## Kurdish

I meant to connect your laptop directly to the wall, without the router. This is to first verify that your internet is working up to your terminal on the wall. Then after you confirm that it is good, you can proceed to hook it up to your router, reset your router's settings, and then you should be able to connect to your router wirelessly without any passwords..... If this seems confusing, then the best is to *just call Du tech support*. They can help you step by step and it won't cost you anything.


----------



## varunmsit

Thanks for your help.
I will try doing that if it works. However du people are not interested in setting my personal D-LInk router.


----------



## ElCalvo

varunmsit said:


> Thanks for your help.
> I will try doing that if it works. However du people are not interested in setting my personal D-LInk router.


correcto, Du people only look at the modem they provide ... had the same problem when I called because my signal dropped 300x a day (still does). So you're on your own or depending on your friend here on the forum :typing:


----------



## Kurdish

i think you're better off on the Dlink forums than the Dubai forums


----------



## chestnut

There is some information here on how someone else set their router up: Setting up wireless router with DU - Components - t-break Forums

My Du connection is due to be installed this week. I'll let you know how I got on with my router and du, if you'd like.

D.


----------



## damien699

I think your main problem with the Router is your setting it up wrong. Firstly You should make sure DU have assigned certain points as active. Once you know which ones. Connect a cable from there to you LAptop. If this does not work. STOP HERE, PHONE DU. do not mention router.

If Internet works on Laptop, go to setup page, and select relevant settings, I.e modem connection not adsl etc. Might be easier to Log on to router whilst connected through an ethernet cable. usually IP address is underneath router starting with 192.168..xxx

Select wizard, or internet settings. As mentioned before you should not get to a stage where it asks for ISP settings. Your only accepting an internet connection and sending it out through wifi.


----------



## cautious_mover

The username and password should be for your internet logon with the provider, Du, via PPPoE.


----------



## damien699

cautious_mover said:


> The username and password should be for your internet logon with the provider, Du, via PPPoE.


As far as i am aware, DU provide you with a modem which in turn gives internet connection. You do not get given username and passwords. The OP should be able to plug straight into the wall using a network cable thats it.


----------



## twowheelsgood

damien699 said:


> As far as i am aware, DU provide you with a modem which in turn gives internet connection. You do not get given username and passwords. The OP should be able to plug straight into the wall using a network cable thats it.


Spot on.

The only username/passwords required are for the wireless device. This is different for each manufacturers device. If you are using your own device, put the Du supplied one back in the box and ignore anything from Du, from then onwards. 

Ports are irrelevant. 

The Du box puts out a single IP address ethernet connection which goes stright into the wireless box and its the wireless box which needs configuring. Du have zero interest or ability to do anything past that point. There is no 'login' to Du as its a cable modem, not a router.

You don't need a disc, just to follow the default login details for the wireless router you are using, which Du cannot help you with as its past their cable box. Log into the wireless router control panel as it says in the wireless router FAQ guide which will be in the box.

Don't ring Du as they cannot help you.

(aimed at the OP not you damien)


----------



## Byja

twowheelsgood said:


> There is no 'login' to Du as its a cable modem, not a router.


Actually, it's a router, not a cable modem, at least not here at my place.


----------



## twowheelsgood

Byja said:


> Actually, it's a router, not a cable modem, at least not here at my place.


You mst be connetced with wet string then 

Can you find out what make/model it is ?


----------



## damien699

Byja said:


> Actually, it's a router, not a cable modem, at least not here at my place.


Are you talking about the equipment locked away in DU/Etisalat cabinet?


----------



## Chocoholic

If you open the cabinet, check which ports the DU box is connected to, then use the relevant ports in your house. Normally when the DU techs come, they ask you which ports you want activated. After that - wireless routers should pretty much plug & play. No passowrds etc as DU don't cater for password protection like Etisalat - it can only be done in your wireless router.


----------



## Byja

Ah, ok, so the OP actually has a DSL connection from DU back home, unlike some of us that have direct IP/eth link.

OP what you have is a Zhone 6742 DSL modem/router with 4 ports I suppose. Inside this modem you have a configuration with DSL parameters for PPPoE or PPPoA connection, including authentication, that is, username and password.

So here's what you can do:

1. Ring DU tech support and ask them for DSL parameters, *should* be same network wide, then use it to configure your own wireless DSL router.
2. Ring DU support and ask them to provide you with a wireless DSL router, if they have it. For example model 6748 I believe.
3. Access your Zhone thingie, go to configuration menu and see if you can dig out info on DSL parameters yourself. The password is usually **********, so most probably this option will not help you much.

4. Get a roll of duct tape and a can of WD40, connect your DU-supplied thingie (provided that it does actually give you internet access, though wired), connect LAN port from DU thingie to LAN port of your DLINK thingie, enable DHCP relay on DLINK. Use duct tape to fix something somewhere, otherwise *it will not work*. If it works, but the internet is slow, spray some WD40 on both thingies, this will reduce friction of IP packets and make them go smooth.


----------



## Emanef

varunmsit said:


> I logged into the du router on http:192.168.1.1 and credentials worked.





varunmsit said:


> Hi,
> I tried logging to the D-LINK router at http:192.168.1.1 And tried to set the wireless router. That way also, i am not able to bypass the credentials.


Doesn't the Du router act as a normal router on the LAN side? 

This might be a silly question but are you trying to connect the Dlink to the Du routers when they both have the same IP address (192.168.1.1)? And DHCP server enabled? 

The Du router will do DHCP and I presume the DLink will also be set to manage DHCP by default so you'd need to disconnect the DLink from the Du but connect your PC to it, log into it and change it's IP address from 192.168.1.1 and the range it allocates addresses in. I would change the DLink to 192.168.0.1 or 192.168.2.1, restart it, log back in (using the new IP address) and check that it's dishing out IP addresses in the new range (ie 192.168.0.x). 

I don't have a Dlink but on my Asus router it's under LAN settings and then LAN IP and DHCP Server. I presume it'll be similar under the Dlink.


----------



## tomchubb

Can you change the PPPoE (in your earlier screenshot) to DHCP?


----------



## chestnut

Du "installed" my internet connection yesterday.

In the entrance to my apartment there is a dropped ceiling (also known as a false ceiling) with some access hatches. The access hatch just in front of my front door (i.e. just inside the apartment) is the one which gives access to the du equipment.

Each room has some RJ45 ports fitted into the wall.

Du have some sort of router installed there and a patch panel which links to all the ports.

The du engineer connected 3 ports from the patch panel to the router - these correspond to the ports used for the TV set-top box (which I presume is "IP-based") and the 2 ports I said I wanted activated. He also attached the phone line (a loose grey cable in the same area above the hatch) to one of of the ports on the patch panel. Once he'd set-up the phone and the TV set-top box and I checked that the internet was accessible from my PC (connected to the port via a cable), he asked me to sign papers to confirm the work had been done and was off.

I placed my wireless router in the same space at the du router.
I disconnected the cable from the patch-panel to the du router and then connected that cable to my router.
I then connected my router to the same port on the du router.

The Du set-up in my apartment provides addresses automatically using a protocol called DHCP. (...basically, a device asks for an address and the other relevant information it needs.)

To configure my router, I must supply a user name and a password, but that's to be expected.

I've now extended the system by installing a hub and connected almost all of the patch-panel connections to it which means I can connect a computer/TV/printer/etc. in any room via the RJ45 connections in the rooms. 
And of course, I can connect over the WiFi too.

@varunmsit: I hope the above helps. If not, please feel free to private message me and I'll see if I can help.

D.


----------



## varunmsit

My Du connection is due to be installed this week. I'll let you know how I got on with my router and du, if you'd like.

D.[/quote]


Hi,

Thanks for the link you provided. I will be trying the scenario which the gentlemen explained in the link.
I struggled whole day today on call with DU and especially D-LINK (wireless guys) but it didn't worked.
However, two things were cleared that DU won't be having anything to do with PPPoe (which ask for username and password)
Secondly, they are providing Dynamic IP (so that's DHCP)
But still, something is missing.
So, i will try configuring D-LINK IP to 192.168.0.1 and see if changing the pool works.
I am in urgent need to set it for wifi -hacking for the upcoming project and getting delayed because of this.
Please let me know once your wifi works.


----------



## varunmsit

Emanef said:


> Doesn't the Du router act as a normal router on the LAN side?
> 
> This might be a silly question but are you trying to connect the Dlink to the Du routers when they both have the same IP address (192.168.1.1)? And DHCP server enabled?
> 
> The Du router will do DHCP and I presume the DLink will also be set to manage DHCP by default so you'd need to disconnect the DLink from the Du but connect your PC to it, log into it and change it's IP address from 192.168.1.1 and the range it allocates addresses in. I would change the DLink to 192.168.0.1 or 192.168.2.1, restart it, log back in (using the new IP address) and check that it's dishing out IP addresses in the new range (ie 192.168.0.x).
> 
> I don't have a Dlink but on my Asus router it's under LAN settings and then LAN IP and DHCP Server. I presume it'll be similar under the Dlink.



Hi,

Thanks for your the description. i Did what you wrote. I changed D-LINK default login IP from 192.168.1.1 to 192.168.0.1 and all checked in my command prompt that it is giving out IP address to my laptop. So now the only problem is lying with D-LINK router facing WAN interface.
I logged into the DU MODEM and copied the output of DU settings.
I can attach it. Please See if you can recommend anything.
In D-LINK , i am using "protocol as -dynamic IP" and encapsulation as "LLC" 
VPI as 0 and VCI as 35 or 50


----------



## Emanef

Just to clarify, are you planning on using both routers (the Du and the DLink), or are you looking to have the DLink replace the Du? 

If you're looking to use it to replace a Du ADSL I think you'll need the username and password from Du (not the one to log into the router locally, the one that gives it access to their network - which it looks like they won't give you).

If you're using them both, the Dlink shouldn't need to be set with the ISP country and connection information. You should just be able to set the connection type to get an automatic IP address. 

I just tried finding the manual for your router as I'm not familiar with DLink routers webUI but I can't find one that works, but you should be able to go into the WAN settings and get rid of all those settings and just set it to automatically get the IP address. 

The Du router should do the connection on the Du side of things, so when you connect your DLink router (with it's IP address statically set to 192.168.0.1) to the Du it should automatically find it as the gateway and direct all internet traffic that way (there may be an option in the DLink to set the gateway - that'll be the IP address of the DLink, 192.168.1.1 if needed.) 

If you're trying to duplicate the settings of the Du in the DLink you don't need to. The DLink will do all the local routing for anything connected to it (wired and wireless, and give it a 192.168.0.x IP address) and direct everything to the Du which will then direct it out. 

If you connect anything to the Du router directly it'll get given an IP address by the DU in the 192.168.1.x range (mine is set to give out addresses from 192.168.1.33 for some reason - most default to 192.168.x.2).

In our place we have two Du routers in a service hatch. I've not been able to get at them yet as I need a ladder, but they seem to manage the one TV connection and two designated ethernet wall ports. My router is connected to one of the wall ports so everything that I connect to that (wired and wireless) gets a 192.168.0.x IP address, as specified in my Asus router), but if I connect anything to the second wall ethernet port it will get an IP address from the Du box in the 192.168.1.x range - I have a switch connected to it so my HTPC and Xbox 360 both connect to that. I can still access them from my laptop, I just need to know they have a 192.168.1.x address when trying to connect to them. 

I'm hoping that when I get a ladder I can get my router connected up directly to whichever Du router has the internet connection and then connect the two wall ports up through that like Chestnet has don his - I want to see if the cabling works with a gigabit connection. It'd be handy to have those ports as gigabit as at the moment I'm having to transfer files manually across to the HTPC as my TV shows and movies are on another PC and the 100mbit connection isn't quick enough to stream them, but until I get up there I don't know how it's set up and how good the cabling it, and if I can get more wall ports active that would be even better. I may not be able to do it, but it's worth a try!

Here's mine - presumably you have two Du routers? I guess one is for IPTV and the other for the internet (and I presume the phone system is VOIP?)


----------



## chestnut

Emanef said:


> If you're using them both, the Dlink shouldn't need to be set with the ISP country and connection information. You should just be able to set the connection type to get an automatic IP address.


I've looked up the OP's router on D-Link's web site (I could only find it on their India web site) and it does not seem to have a WAN port, just a DSL port, so the OP won't be able to hook it into the du router. And if Du won't give him the user name and password for the DSL connection, he won't be able to use it, in my opinion.

If all that varunmsit wants is wifi, he could use an access point but I can't seem to find one online (I'm not really sure what web-sites to try as I'm still a newbie here) but a wifi router like this one: https://carrefouruae.com/webstore/Product.aspx?productid=60812 would do the trick. It would need to be configured to a different ip address range to the existing du router.

D.


----------



## chestnut

As an afterthought: The above router is an "N" only. Not all devices can connect to N only access points. 

Another option which does G and N is this one: https://carrefouruae.com/webstore/Product.aspx?productid=63585#description

D.


----------



## varunmsit

Emanef said:


> Just to clarify, are you planning on using both routers (the Du and the DLink), or are you looking to have the DLink replace the Du?
> 
> If you're looking to use it to replace a Du ADSL I think you'll need the username and password from Du (not the one to log into the router locally, the one that gives it access to their network - which it looks like they won't give you).
> 
> If you're using them both, the Dlink shouldn't need to be set with the ISP country and connection information. You should just be able to set the connection type to get an automatic IP address.
> 
> I just tried finding the manual for your router as I'm not familiar with DLink routers webUI but I can't find one that works, but you should be able to go into the WAN settings and get rid of all those settings and just set it to automatically get the IP address.
> 
> The Du router should do the connection on the Du side of things, so when you connect your DLink router (with it's IP address statically set to 192.168.0.1) to the Du it should automatically find it as the gateway and direct all internet traffic that way (there may be an option in the DLink to set the gateway - that'll be the IP address of the DLink, 192.168.1.1 if needed.)
> 
> If you're trying to duplicate the settings of the Du in the DLink you don't need to. The DLink will do all the local routing for anything connected to it (wired and wireless, and give it a 192.168.0.x IP address) and direct everything to the Du which will then direct it out.
> 
> If you connect anything to the Du router directly it'll get given an IP address by the DU in the 192.168.1.x range (mine is set to give out addresses from 192.168.1.33 for some reason - most default to 192.168.x.2).
> 
> In our place we have two Du routers in a service hatch. I've not been able to get at them yet as I need a ladder, but they seem to manage the one TV connection and two designated ethernet wall ports. My router is connected to one of the wall ports so everything that I connect to that (wired and wireless) gets a 192.168.0.x IP address, as specified in my Asus router), but if I connect anything to the second wall ethernet port it will get an IP address from the Du box in the 192.168.1.x range - I have a switch connected to it so my HTPC and Xbox 360 both connect to that. I can still access them from my laptop, I just need to know they have a 192.168.1.x address when trying to connect to them.
> 
> I'm hoping that when I get a ladder I can get my router connected up directly to whichever Du router has the internet connection and then connect the two wall ports up through that like Chestnet has don his - I want to see if the cabling works with a gigabit connection. It'd be handy to have those ports as gigabit as at the moment I'm having to transfer files manually across to the HTPC as my TV shows and movies are on another PC and the 100mbit connection isn't quick enough to stream them, but until I get up there I don't know how it's set up and how good the cabling it, and if I can get more wall ports active that would be even better. I may not be able to do it, but it's worth a try!
> 
> Here's mine - presumably you have two Du routers? I guess one is for IPTV and the other for the internet (and I presume the phone system is VOIP?)


Thanks emanef and chestnut for trying to figure it out.
I was trying to replace DU router with my D-LINK. In my home, i am provided with 2 DU router, 1 is for IP TV ,that is in another room and 1 for internet via ethernet.

If you want to have a look at the config guide, i can send it via mail as dis forum has limitation of sending file more than 1 mb. If that works for you, you can drop your email id in private message.
i can mail the screenshot of step by step of setting.
Or presently, the best option would be is, suggestion for any wireless router available in dubai that is just "PLUG AND PLAY".
So, i can just replace DU router with that wireless router,Connect it from wall and from laptop. Insert CD, and hit next, next, without bothering for any credentials or ISP based information.
Getting information from DU is really hard nut to crack.


----------



## Emanef

OK, so I've got a ladder so I could get up into the hatch and have a look at the routers and the block that's up there, and I'm struggling to be able to do what I was hoping. 

What I wanted to do was put my Asus router up there in between the Du Router that does the broadband and the cable that goes into the switch block, so both rooms (lounge and office) are connected to the Asus by gigabit, and then the Asus is connected to the internet going out. 

Unfortunaly, it's cabled up in a pretty confusing way. As far as I can tell there is one ADSL connection coming in, which goes into one Du router, and then that is wired through to the other - does everyone else have just the one coming in or do you have two? I'm wondering if that might be why I can only record one HD channel on my Du IPTV box (as it's sharing the ADSL line between TV and broadband)?

Anyway, it doesn't seem as simple as one router services the TV and the other the broadband; the office seems to be cabled up directly to the switch block and then there is a kind of wide cross-connect cable (there was a small installation leaflet by Brand-Rex showing how to install it up there, must have been left by the Du engineer), but the lounge ethernet port seems to be cross wired with the TV port, with cables going from the TV router to the switch, and then another cable coming out of the switch and into the broadband router, so I can get the office connected to my Asus in the hatch, but the lounge has already gone through the other router so limiting it to 100mb/s and also putting it on the Du router's IP range through DHCP on that. 

I just can't work out how to rewire the lounge BB and TV ports seperately, and I've not seen those wide ethernet cross-connect cables before (can't find any on google images either!) 









Not a very tidy piece of cabling, is it!


----------



## londonmandan

Ok so I am guessing that your modem has say 4 x ports each with cables in that runs to a block which then runs round around your place, if that's the case pull one cable at a time till the TV goes off then put that back in and just connect the others into the ASUS.

I put my DU box into my Cisco router and it failed so left as is and pulled the rest.


----------



## Emanef

Can you see that block in the picture above? All the room ports are cabled up to that. It's not a modern switch so it's not a case of plugging/unplugging ethernet cables (I was hoping that I would be able to pretty much do that, have the connections from both rooms just going into my router and then my router straight into the Du one with the internet). There are then two Du branded routers - I can log in to the admin page of the broadband one and it looks like it is a Du branded "zhone 6742-a1" (no, I've never heard of them either!), both with 4x LAN, 1x WAN, a DSL port, a couple of USB and a couple of other other ports for phones. 

I've tried that. I've had my router up there, connected up each of the 

This is the Du routers (I put the labels on to keep track of what I was changing!);









This is the switch block thing;









And this is the whole mess in one pic;









The one that has a label on the left router for office, that goes into the block but not one of the connecters you can see on the top right, that has the wire trimmed and clipped in near to the middle. That definately _is_ correct (as in to the office). 

The one in the left Du router labelled lounge, that goes into the switch block at the top right. The connecter next to that in the switch block then comes back out and into the second Du router (on the right). If I disconnect the one in the left Du router the TV still works but the internet in the lounge doesn't. If I disconnect the 

I've sat my router up in the hatch and tried all variations of connecting them up, but either way the lounge is still not connecting directly to my router, it's going through the Du ones. 

It looks like the guy who put it in used the one cable to use the cabling for both the TV and the internet ports for that room instead of wiring them seperately, so the only way of resolving it is opening up that connecter and trying to wire them seperately. It feels like it's beyond my knowledge, and I have no idea where to get those wide ethernet connecters from it I break it opening it up.

The DSL connections are all just the wires as well, wired in to the point in the switch they need to be, they've not used sleeved cables for that (you can see the Du router on the right has one red wire for DSL at the bottom and one at the top for phone). I also don't know how the Du config works, as in do both routers need to be connected together or are they two seperate devices running two seperate connections - the fact they're joined suggests not, so maybe the TV router must be connected to it in some way.

I need to get Du out to have a look at the TV, maybe I'll have a try at persuading the engineer to tidy it up!


----------



## Emanef

OK, so I am getting there. 

I have identified the correct cabling and routes. I ran a few tested between the lounge and the office with my router connected before the Du router and they were connecting, but I couldn't work out why they were only transferring at 100mbps. 

After plugging in a switch that highlights if a connection is 100 or gigabit, I realised that when the Du engineer originally cabled it up he did one of them, the one in the office, with only four cables and not eight, so that one is only running at 100mbps. 

The problem is, is that that is the one that did not have the connecter, and he just clamped the cables in to the switch box. 

So I have now found a second usable port next to the one in the office, but I cannot use it yet as I need to either find an adapter connecter thing, or find one of those crimping type tools that push the individual wires in the ethernet cable in (so I can do all 8 individually). 

So for the connector/adapter, does anyone know where I can get one (or ideally two!) of these?









Alternatively, does anyone know where I can get a cable tool that will push the cables in to this (or clarify what they are called so I can search for one!);


----------



## Emanef

OK, so the connector is apparently a "4 pair 110" - does anyone know where I can get those in Dubai?

Alternatively the tool I need to get the wires into the box is an IDC Krone Type Punch Down Tool - does anyone know where I might pick one of those up here? 

Where is the best place for computer parts here anyway? The main stores only have normal consumer stuff.


----------



## chestnut

Computer parts have been discussed here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...9146-best-place-buy-parts-build-computer.html


----------



## Emanef

Thanks. Looks like there are a few computer shops in Bur Dubai, I'll see if I can find out where they are.


----------



## BedouGirl

Emanef said:


> Thanks. Looks like there are a few computer shops in Bur Dubai, I'll see if I can find out where they are.


We call it Computer Plaza. If memory serves me correctly, it's near Spinneys Ramada and I think it's really called Al Ain Plaza. Try googling computer plaza Bur Dubai.


----------



## Emanef

Ah, thanks, I know roughly where that is, near Bastakiya quarter. 

Hadn't realised that the British Embassy was up near that Ruler's Court area....!


----------



## Emanef

I managed to get down to Computer Plaza. They didn't have the 4 pair 110 connecters but I was able to get an IDC chrome punch down tool so that's let me disect some CAT cables and connect them up (with all four pairs!) It seems that the wiring is a mixed bag in our place, but I've identified enough that are cabled properly and give gigabit (ish!) performance, so I can now get the rooms I want networked together LAN-side and then have my router connect to the Du router singularly. Finally....!


----------



## londonmandan

Still can't believe that mess, why don't you call them and tell them to fix/update it?


----------



## Emanef

I imagine it's the landlord's responsibility. The Du engineer wired the routers up to the points I requested so presumably beyond that is down to the apartment (ie me or the landlord!) 

I don't mind so much now that I have the tool to do it, but some of the wall ports seem to have dodgy wiring so run slowly - I don't think they're all cabled properly as one was painfully slow (so not using that!) and as they're all clamped together going into the back of that big switch (which is fixed to the wall high up) I can't be arsed to spend too much more time pulling it apart!


----------



## BedouGirl

Emanef said:


> I imagine it's the landlord's responsibility. The Du engineer wired the routers up to the points I requested so presumably beyond that is down to the apartment (ie me or the landlord!) I don't mind so much now that I have the tool to do it, but some of the wall ports seem to have dodgy wiring so run slowly - I don't think they're all cabled properly as one was painfully slow (so not using that!) and as they're all clamped together going into the back of that big switch (which is fixed to the wall high up) I can't be arsed to spend too much more time pulling it apart!


Happy you managed to get sorted. Am I being a bit of a dunce here but wouldn't it have been easier to get boosters and connect wirelessly? That's what I've done at home. I've got some all singing and dancing modem in one area and a booster further down the house and we now have connectivity all the way through. Incidentally, you may have guessed that I didn't do that, a friend sorted it for me


----------



## Emanef

The trouble with wireless is that it's fine for browsing, etc and streaming online, but generally just isn't fast enough for large HD video files, which I use it for (ie around 8-10 GB for one movie) for streaming from my home server to my media player. I get frustrated with any buffering, etc. 

Homeplugs would have been a good option, but because each room has its own seperate mini circuit they don't work, so that ruled them out. Also, I have a few micro servers which are headless and wireless (one running VM ESXi and a few virtual machines) so I need to connect those to the router or a wall port, and being able to cable up a couple of other rooms has made it easier to hide those away. 

It's pretty much done now anyway, just need to get a couple more cables and it should be as I want it!

Still doesn't make my  internet connection any better though!


----------



## londonmandan

My connection is a joke tbh but I just can't be bothered to change anything as it's not my property, it works ok just not like the UK.


----------



## BedouGirl

Emanef said:


> The trouble with wireless is that it's fine for browsing, etc and streaming online, but generally just isn't fast enough for large HD video files, which I use it for (ie around 8-10 GB for one movie) for streaming from my home server to my media player. I get frustrated with any buffering, etc. Homeplugs would have been a good option, but because each room has its own seperate mini circuit they don't work, so that ruled them out. Also, I have a few micro servers which are headless and wireless (one running VM ESXi and a few virtual machines) so I need to connect those to the router or a wall port, and being able to cable up a couple of other rooms has made it easier to hide those away. It's pretty much done now anyway, just need to get a couple more cables and it should be as I want it! Still doesn't make my  internet connection any better though!


That sounds far too technical for me hahaha! We download and stream and it all seems to work fine most of the time and we don't have a supersonic package. Just a normal one. Anyways, glad you are all sorted now.


----------



## Emanef

Yes, that's what I mean, for streaming it's fine, but streamed video is generally low quality (and certainly looks rubbish on a 60" screen IMO!) I download stuff fine (I have it set up to automate those overnight!) but when those larger video files are sat on another computer trying to stream those larger files locally wirelessly just doesn't cut it so I have to keep a large USB drive connected to the media player and transfer them seperately (although I've not tried the newer .11ac routers/NICs to see how much they are an improvement and can handle HD streaming better). 

My media player is a tiny Atom based PC (Acer Revo R7000) sat under the telly running Openelec XBMC. It's great as a media player, but the built in wireless card it rubbish as well which doesn't help, so it's better played locally from USB or wired gigabit.


----------



## BedouGirl

Emanef said:


> Yes, that's what I mean, for streaming it's fine, but streamed video is generally low quality (and certainly looks rubbish on a 60" screen IMO!) I download stuff fine (I have it set up to automate those overnight!) but when those larger video files are sat on another computer trying to stream those larger files locally wirelessly just doesn't cut it so I have to keep a large USB drive connected to the media player and transfer them seperately (although I've not tried the newer .11ac routers/NICs to see how much they are an improvement and can handle HD streaming better). My media player is a tiny Atom based PC (Acer Revo R7000) sat under the telly running Openelec XBMC. It's great as a media player, but the built in wireless card it rubbish as well which doesn't help, so it's better played locally from USB or wired gigabit.


Okay now you've lost me hahaha! I've got two nano thingy dooberry gadgets. We download onto an external drive and then hook that up to the gadget to play on the TV as neither has a USB port. They connect through HDMI. Normally, I find downloading is hour for hour. So a two-hour movie downloads in two hours and so on. I won't go into actual speeds as I've seen you guys do as it means nothing. I just know when it's slow and when it's not . Pretty much, we can stream something from, for example, YouTube or watch the latest episode of GoT without too much buffering but we're not hooking that up to the TV. I'm halfway towards being able to use my iPad on the TV. Just one more set of cables to buy from Apple, but we had to buy some others that split into a double set of plugs on line first because of all the other stuff connected to the TVs. Really, I just hanker for the days of simplicity, everything is such a mission and moving really bothers me because I know unplugging those cables is going to be an entire logistical exercise of tagging and color coding in order to get everything up and running as it should.


----------



## Emanef

Lol! I can't do anything about the download speeds - the max we can get is 16mbps down and 1 up; it was the LAN speeds I was trying to improve - the speed between devices connected to the different wall ports in different rooms. It was terrible, now it's pretty good (but could be better!) They're all gigabit connections now, so even though not great quality (due to the poor wiring) they're still way better than wireless can manage (as in wireless between home devices!)


----------



## BedouGirl

Emanef said:


> Lol! I can't do anything about the download speeds - the max we can get is 16mbps down and 1 up; it was the LAN speeds I was trying to improve - the speed between devices connected to the different wall ports in different rooms. It was terrible, now it's pretty good (but could be better!) They're all gigabit connections now, so even though not great quality (due to the poor wiring) they're still way better than wireless can manage (as in wireless between home devices!)


Now you've really lost me but I'm happy you're happy


----------



## londonmandan

Emanef said:


> Yes, that's what I mean, for streaming it's fine, but streamed video is generally low quality (and certainly looks rubbish on a 60" screen IMO!) I download stuff fine (I have it set up to automate those overnight!) but when those larger video files are sat on another computer trying to stream those larger files locally wirelessly just doesn't cut it so I have to keep a large USB drive connected to the media player and transfer them seperately (although I've not tried the newer .11ac routers/NICs to see how much they are an improvement and can handle HD streaming better).
> 
> My media player is a tiny Atom based PC (Acer Revo R7000) sat under the telly running Openelec XBMC. It's great as a media player, but the built in wireless card it rubbish as well which doesn't help, so it's better played locally from USB or wired gigabit.


I run a Synology NAS and that was in the loft with everything else and I used to stream everything fine on a 60", its still in the UK and I stream fine here too.


----------



## Emanef

Yes, but you have a good connection don't you? And a good upload in the UK? 

I have a VM of Synology's DSM running, just because it's the cheapest way of running Apple's Time Machine without having an expensive Apple device or a seperate NAS!


----------



## londonmandan

Emanef said:


> Yes, but you have a good connection don't you? And a good upload in the UK?
> 
> I have a VM of Synology's DSM running, just because it's the cheapest way of running Apple's Time Machine without having an expensive Apple device or a seperate NAS!


At home I had something like 120 down and 80 up then when I came here everything shifted to the gf mums house so now it's only 3 up but I can still stream fine from there to here with no issue on an 8 down line.


----------



## Emanef

120 down and 80 up....nice!


----------



## eddd1234

*Router connected and working with DU*

DU just installed internet in my home. Connecting my laptop with a cable directly to the socket in the wall works perfectly. This is when DU left. It took me a while to get my router (Sitecom) working, but as I see more people struggled, hereby the steps how I did it.

Your router has different ports. 1 WAN port (typically the one for the incoming internet signal) and several LAN ports (for the outgoing signal to your devices like pc, laptop, etc).

When DU comes, they actually already install a router (typically in the ceiling somewhere close to the entrance). This DU router is setup with DHCP to be able to serve multiple sockets in your home.

Due to this setup, you need to use the following steps:
- find out the IP range the DU router is using; you can do this by connecting your laptop to the wall socket and check the ip address you get assigned (ipconfig /all); in my case it was the 192.168.70.x range, whereby the DU router (gateway) has ip 192.168.70.254
- Set the address of your router in the same network as DU, but not the same IP as DU's router, and not in the DHCP range that DU is providing; I put 192.168.70.10 for my router
- instead of connecting the cable from the wall socket to your router's WAN port, you need to connect it to your LAN port (like you are extending your network with a 2nd modem)
- disable DHCP on your router, as the DU router will provide DHCP addresses

With the above setup, your devices (wired or wireless) connected to your modem, will automatically get the DHCP address assigned by the DU router and have all access to the internet.

The DU technician was telling me that the modem DU installed in my home, was a new model, as they constantly upgrading their hardware. So the IP addresses I mention above, might be different for you. The setup described above should still work though.


----------



## Emanef

:suspicious:


----------



## londonmandan

Emanef said:


> :suspicious:


^^ This ^^ :lol:


----------



## PranavMehta

*Trouble with DU TV Connection due to Wifi*



chestnut said:


> Du "installed" my internet connection yesterday.
> 
> In the entrance to my apartment there is a dropped ceiling (also known as a false ceiling) with some access hatches. The access hatch just in front of my front door (i.e. just inside the apartment) is the one which gives access to the du equipment.
> 
> Each room has some RJ45 ports fitted into the wall.
> 
> Du have some sort of router installed there and a patch panel which links to all the ports.
> 
> The du engineer connected 3 ports from the patch panel to the router - these correspond to the ports used for the TV set-top box (which I presume is "IP-based") and the 2 ports I said I wanted activated. He also attached the phone line (a loose grey cable in the same area above the hatch) to one of of the ports on the patch panel. Once he'd set-up the phone and the TV set-top box and I checked that the internet was accessible from my PC (connected to the port via a cable), he asked me to sign papers to confirm the work had been done and was off.
> 
> I placed my wireless router in the same space at the du router.
> I disconnected the cable from the patch-panel to the du router and then connected that cable to my router.
> I then connected my router to the same port on the du router.
> 
> The Du set-up in my apartment provides addresses automatically using a protocol called DHCP. (...basically, a device asks for an address and the other relevant information it needs.)
> 
> To configure my router, I must supply a user name and a password, but that's to be expected.
> 
> I've now extended the system by installing a hub and connected almost all of the patch-panel connections to it which means I can connect a computer/TV/printer/etc. in any room via the RJ45 connections in the rooms.
> And of course, I can connect over the WiFi too.
> 
> @varunmsit: I hope the above helps. If not, please feel free to private message me and I'll see if I can help.
> 
> D.


Hello Friends,
I am New to Dubai-Just came to Discovery Gardens couple of months back. i bought DU home services Package, the one which comes with TV,Telephone and Internet.
Everything was Working fine till the time i was not using WIFI.
Recently i Bought Belkin Router, as you know DU is having plug and play option for router so connecting and using internet was like a cake walk.

But after this WIFI installation my TV started harassing me, Every 10 - 15 Minutes TV shows Blue screen with a Message that "Television Signal has been lost".

Earlier i thought there might be some issue in the network but this problem become frequent i called DU Customer Care. The Customer service associate told me that it is happening because of Wifi Router & He advised to Disable IGMP Snooping Setting in my Wireless Router. Now i do not know how to do the same, i have been through troubleshoot page of Belkin Router Help page and also checked online but i did not find any solution.

I seek your help to resolve this issue.

Thank you in Advance.


----------



## londonmandan

Have you actually removed the router to see if it is indeed this that is causing said issue?

If you haven't do that and see what happens, if it stops then start looking for a fix and if it doesn't then call them back and leave the wifi router part out when you tell them.


----------



## LesFroggitts

I had problems with the DU tv service losing the signal - didn't happen on all channels and didn't have any set times when it did. Also did the same even when my wifi router was off.

Complained, engineer came and simply replaced the TV decoder - so I suspect they are aware of this type of problem and it's probably down to a bad batch of decoders.


----------



## Chocoholic

The Wifi router shouldn't have anything to do with it, as your TV box, should be hardlined into the wall socket for its connection - mine is.


----------



## twowheelsgood

My thought would be to read the Stickies about the subject you have written about and work out how many times you have broken the rules and how you will rewrite it next time 

Bye.

:rip:


----------



## londonmandan

What I miss?


----------



## BedouGirl

VPN-Router said:


> Hello everyone! I have read the thread with a lot of interest and was happy to see that there are other people here with technical know how. I am thinking about acquiring a VPN router from the States so that I do not need to bother anymore about activating VPN on each of the devices when I want to bypass Emirati censorship. My question would be, is it sufficient if I connect the VPN router to any of the LAN sockets in the wall and connect all other devices to that VPN router or should I, for best results -performance wise- connect it directly in the ceiling, replacing the original one? Obviously the advantage would be that I could use all sockets they activated for me but if the performance is the same probably I will not even bother to replace the existing one. Looking forward to hearing your thoughts!


VPNs are not legal here and not to be discussed on the forum. Thank you.


----------

